# Hello from Virginia!



## sevendogs (May 28, 2006)

I am a dog man. I had cats, not registered as purebred ones. Now, I am curious to find out, if any purebred cats can catch mie and rats? There are soo many breeds of cats, but unlike with dogs, they have never been selected for working quality as hunters. Tell me, if I am wrong. Which breed would you recommend?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I think it's more dependant upon personality rather than breed. I wouldn't know really since my cats are indoors only but good luck and welcome :!:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome  

Why don't I move this over to Breeding and let the breeders answer that question :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It is definitely an individual thing. If you really want a mouser, I would look into feral rescue and find one that was raised in a barn and has a high prey drive. I'd say purebreds are "maybe" less likely to have a high prey drive since they don't usually grow up catching mice. Not to say that the ones who DO hunt couldn't do so with the best of the barn cats...but a feral one that has grown up as a hunter would be the best bet, although might not make the best family pet.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree with ForJazz. Find yourself a good barn cat. But keep in mind these cats are half-wild most of the time. And as far as hunting, they hunt what they want, when they want. If your main goal is just getting rid of rats and mice, how about live traps? They work pretty good. I've used live traps to catch voles to relocate them somewhere they won't tear up my lawn.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

My cats are pretty lousy at finding mice, and my dogs are realy loudy at catching them. So my cats and dogs work as a team, the dogs sniff them out and then the cats catch them  Im so proud of my babies. Its a good think too because the dogs a very quick at killing them.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Any breed that doesn't have long fur that attracts dirt like flies to old food would do the job.

Many people think we've managed to breed the hunter away, but purebred cats are still good hunters. Some breeds may be less appropriate due to their fur (a Persian, Sphynx) and Munchkins may not have the anatomy needed, but Siamsese cats, Rexes, Bengals, American Shorthairs, Ocicats, Somalis, Norwegian Forest Cats and well most purebred cats will do fine as hunters.

I would probably not choose a Rex if it's a colder part of the world since they oftan aren't interested in going outside unless it's decent weather. :wink:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

It's funny that you all say Persians are not appropriate for mousing. My aunt has two and they're excellent mousers, better than my two domestics!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

vanillasugar said:


> It's funny that you all say Persians are not appropriate for mousing. My aunt has two and they're excellent mousers, better than my two domestics!


It's mostly because of their fur, not because thay aren't able to hunt. A Persians coat isn't always suitable for wild hunts in the woods. :wink:


----------

